# Celtic walking stick



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

So this one was fun to make . Celtic walking stick with basket weave shaft, upper hand painted celtic knot, handle is a hand carved white tail deer hantler.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That is really cool.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Turned out nice.


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Great work


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't know what I like more: the painted knotwork or the carved antler. I like to see what can be done with antler.


----------



## sbase1 (Jun 5, 2019)

that is nice, how did you attach the deer antler?


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice work.


----------

